# Just wanted to say I'm lucky



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

When I first my German Shepherd, Chloe, I was looking for a male. I had always had male dogs growing up. Then, I saw that someone was looking to adopt out their female puppy. Apparently, her previous owners were going to breed her with a Saint Bernard to see what the puppies would look like, until their landlord said they could only have one dog. I'm so thankful they didn't, for three reasons: He was much bigger than she ever got, her thyroid was bad, and most importantly, I got her. She was shy at first, but it didn't take long for her to warm up to people. She's really good with people (including small children) and pets (even my guinea pigs). She never jumped on anyone, not even once. She only barks when someone's coming up to the house. And she's just so loving and loyal. I never have to worry about her being aggressive. She's so gentle. And now, she's going through testing to be a therapy dog (to visit hospitals and nursing homes).

I keep wondering how I got so lucky. I want to get a tiny tattoo of footprint (obviously shrunk down) because I want to remember to be more like her: smart, loving, loyal, forgiving, brave, and lovable. My brother asked me what will happen when she's gone and I get more dogs. I told him she will always hold a special place in my heart. Not only was/is she my first dog (on my own), but she taught me so much and she makes me happy. Whenever I'm upset, spending time with her makes everything better. I can't see her excited and smiling and not be happy.

And I thought she wasn't going to make it to her 6th birthday (which happened last month). She has a bad thyroid and had several severe symptoms. And my previous vet was treating them all separately, unsuccessfully. It wasn't until I called around about prices for x-rays that another vet suggested checking her thyroid. Now, she's going to live a long time and she will be there when I have kids. 

Just wanted to write out my appreciation for one of my biggest blessings in life


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My sister has her cats foot prints tattooed on the top of her feet. We had a Gsd/St. Bernard growing up, beautiful dog inside and out. I'm happy that you got to the bottom of everything and will continue to enjoy your pup


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks. I just wanted to make sure you knew that I wasn't saying anything bad about a german shepherd/saint bernard mix. I'm just saying that they didn't plan it well. If they did, my dog wouldn't have been a good candidate for breeding.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It sounds like she has a loving home and I'm sure she's thankful to be part of it


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

doggymom said:


> Thanks. I just wanted to make sure you knew that I wasn't saying anything bad about a german shepherd/saint bernard mix. I'm just saying that they didn't plan it well. If they did, my dog wouldn't have been a good candidate for breeding.


I didn't have time to go I to detail, I was on lunch. I did think you were saying anything bad. It's not a common mix and I smiled when I saw that.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

It's so refreshing for us to read this! Thank you for sharing, for having so much faith in your pup, for rescuing her and for providing her with so much love. You two deserve each other! Don't forget that!


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Doggymom,

Your post warms my heart...and it is so wonderful of you to pay tribute to such a blessing. I share in your great fortune with the benefits my dogs have brought to my life...I like to think it's a win/win for both myself and the dog.

Your comment " I keep wondering how I got so lucky." rings so clear and true with me regarding my current dog...I think when I ask myself the same question, I find myself humbled by fate and puzzled by how it all works out...why this dog ended up at my doorstep? All I know is I cherish the camaraderie my dog and I have...I don't look too far forward as history has taught me otherwise but this much I do know...and perhaps it is my dogs which have taught me this...I savor the moment..the here and now....just as my furry gal does.

Your appreciation is refreshing to hear...I like your priorities !!!!

SuperG


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------

